# Obama Extends the U.S. Trade Embargo on Cuba



## WyldKnyght

*Obama Extends the U.S. Trade Embargo on Cuba*
Andrew Nagy
_Posted: September 15, 2011_

The United States' trade embargo on Cuba, the longest such restriction in modern history, will continue for another year after President Obama signed legislation that extends the law on Tuesday.

The Trading With the Enemy Act, which was originally enacted in 1917 and gives the President the power to oversee and restrict the country's trading policy with enemies in times of war, was slated to end on Friday unless Obama intervened.

Obama, though, chose to extend the act, declaring in a memorandum to the Secretary of State and the Secretary of the Treasury: "I hereby determine that the continuation for one year of the exercise of those authorities with respect to Cuba is in the national interest of the United States."

The embargo would not have suddenly ended on Friday if Obama did not re-sign the Trading With the Enemy Act. Congress was granted the power to override a presidential decision to end the embargo when it passed the Helms-Burton Act of 1996.

The move to extend the embargo is not surprising, but there had been signs in the beginning of Obama's presidency that U.S. relations with Cuba might improve.

Early in 2009, Obama lifted travel and remittance restrictions on Cuban-Americans and abolished limitations on money transfers. And just this year, U.S. Customs approved eight more airports for passenger flights between Cuba and the U.S.

Obama also made strides to improve business relations with the island. He lifted sanctions to allow U.S. telecommunication companies the chance to apply for business licenses in Cuba, encouraging cell phone, Internet, radio and satellite television technologies there.

In addition, Obama made it easier for businessmen to sell agricultural and medical goods in Cuba by offering a general travel license that does not require individual permission.


----------



## Habano

If he were to remove it next year, I'd vote for him again...lol.

This is one of the dumbest embargo's in place, yet we have no problem trading with China.


----------



## Snagged

Starbuck said:


> If he were to remove it next year, I'd vote for him again...lol.


Me too...but the bazillion Castro-hating voters of Cuban decent in south Florida would not, and they're going to be a key group in the next election.


----------



## gahdzila

Yeah, it's bordering on ridiculous at this point.


----------



## 36Bones

To me it's all about the Bay of Pigs. We got caught with our fingers in the cookie jar. IMO, when Fidel goes to stare at the sky for eternity, the embargo will be lifted. The last living finger pointer will be gone.


----------



## CraigJS

Washington does so many other stupid things, I don't think the Bay of Pigs is even in the mix. It's all about being reelected. Most under forty don't even know where the Bay of Pigs is, much less care what happened there...
Well, another example of you live with what you elect.


----------



## Hulkamania

just another example of our government focusing our time and money on things that just dont matter. this embargo is beyond ridiculous at this point


----------



## 36Bones

I should of known better, to reply to a thread, that could get out of hand. Waiter check please. :spy:


----------



## Hulkamania

36Bones said:


> I should of known better, to reply to a thread, that could get out of hand. Waiter check please. :spy:


hahaha! this is a dangerous topic


----------



## anonobomber

I agree that the embargo is really stupid. I think they're holding out on this embargo so they don't make previous presidents look stupid based on what they've said and promised. I think they're afraid that if they lift the embargo it would show weakness. I still would not vote for him even if he were to lift the embargo with Cuba.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Starbuck said:


> If he were to remove it next year, I'd vote for him again...lol.
> 
> This is one of the dumbest embargo's in place, yet we have no problem trading with China.


China's military strength gives them incredible trading flexibilty with us,my friend.If we had to go to war with Cuba,we'd win...with China?..I dunno.


----------



## Steven

I was pretty disappointed when I first heard this. It's getting more than a bit silly now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> If he were to remove it next year, I'd vote for him again...lol.
> 
> This is one of the dumbest embargo's in place, yet we have no problem trading with China.


China how about Vietnam how many Americans died there!
Not one has ever died fighting Cuba. By far the stupidest embargo ever!
But look on the bright side the quality of Cuban cigars would suffer if the flood gates opened! I just feel sorry for the people of Cuba who are really the only ones hurt by this stupidity!


----------



## apollyon9515

I thought obama was talkin about lifting the ban pre election?
I never figured it would be lifted, no one in office likes to make waves and thinks if we lasted thing long without trading with them we can last 4 more years and let it be the new guys problem.


Luckily for me I think my no trade embargo might be lifted pretty soon...


----------



## Beer Alchemist

What I got from that is they are creating a one way road. US business can go into Cuba but Cuban business can't come into the US. I suppose BOTL's are the worst impacted by such a policy. However I'm kind of worried about what will happen the day the wall comes down. Will quality plummet or prices sky rocket as the sticks from Cuba meet demand? Of course with all te publicity the cigar market would probably boom with new interest and everything would go to hell for a few years. I better keep working growing my little collection


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm fine with the embargo. If all of America suddenly has access to CCs, it means either less availability, higher prices, lower quality, or some combination of all three.


----------



## Quietville

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm fine with the embargo. If all of America suddenly has access to CCs, it means either less availability, higher prices, lower quality, or some combination of all three.


I think if all of the USA had access to CCs the price would actually drop as a whole. CC's might go up, because there's suddenly a demand, but NCs might go down because of the lack of demand. And actually, we might get some of the Canadian CCs to drop in prices... MAYBE. But I do think that some of the companies that moved out of the ISOM might move back. And that means more supply. More supply = lower prices... demand would go up too... I'm not sure it would be that big of a deal honestly. The pres. is just worried about politics and winning Florida.


----------



## Enrique1780

This is irritating to say the least. :mad2:


----------



## StogieNinja

Quietville said:


> I think if all of the USA had access to CCs the price would actually drop as a whole. CC's might go up, because there's suddenly a demand, but NCs might go down because of the lack of demand. And actually, we might get some of the Canadian CCs to drop in prices... MAYBE. But I do think that some of the companies that moved out of the ISOM might move back. And that means more supply. More supply = lower prices... demand would go up too... I'm not sure it would be that big of a deal honestly. The pres. is just worried about politics and winning Florida.


I was speaking solely to CC prices, which would initially skyrocket.

Then one of two things would happen:

1. When they rush to keep up with demand, they would compromise standards in order to get supply our there, and quality would go down

Or

2. They refuse to compromise, and supply would stay the same, but with the demand skyrocketing, the prices would skyrocket as well, and availability would dissapear.


----------



## Sarge

Starbuck said:


> If he were to remove it next year, I'd vote for him again...lol.
> 
> This is one of the dumbest embargo's in place, yet we have no problem trading with China.


:tu

I think too many old voters who remember these days are still breathing. Politicians tread lightly to retain their votes. :dunno:   to say the least. We all should email the president. Operation liberate Cuban *cough* [Cigars] Trade!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Quietville said:


> I think if all of the USA had access to CCs the price would actually drop as a whole. CC's might go up, because there's suddenly a demand, but NCs might go down because of the lack of demand. And actually, we might get some of the Canadian CCs to drop in prices... MAYBE. But I do think that some of the companies that moved out of the ISOM might move back. And that means more supply. More supply = lower prices... demand would go up too... I'm not sure it would be that big of a deal honestly. The pres. is just worried about politics and winning Florida.


The whole world benefits from the Embargo. All the vendors gray market and otherwise are in business because of the embargo. Their sole agenda is to supply the U.S. If the embargo was lifted between the inability to meet up with the demand. And buying them from B&m's with the added taxes the prices would probably triple. The finished product would suck remember the BOOM years. Prices will never drop in countries like Canada and england. You think the Queen is going to lose taxes to sell to Americans!
LONG LIVE THE EMBARGO! As far as cigar smokers are concerned!
Now the only bad part is all the Cuban people that suffer from it. But you know what they wanted Communism. We here in America wanted change as well new president new ideas. We got change as well.
"Watch what you hope for you just might get it"
:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Remember guys, keep it about the cigars,

NO POLITICS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I don't see anyone speaking politics!:dunno:
The Embargo is however a political topic!:tape2:
It Politics that has kept it alive for nearly 50 years!:usa:


----------



## WyldKnyght

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't see anyone speaking politics!:dunno:
> The Embargo is however a political topic!:tape2:
> It Politics that has kept it alive for nearly 50 years!:usa:


I know, it was just a reminder...


----------



## ejgarnut

this i know

soon after the embargo is lifted, i will buy some padron & fuente at a good price


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejgarnut said:


> this i know
> 
> soon after the embargo is lifted, i will buy some padron & fuente at a good price


Oh God they will be giving them away. That whole market was created simply because of the Embargo. Why even cigars rolled in America back in the day Clear Havana's and bonded Havana's were made with Cuban leaf! Between tobacco and sugar exports to the United States. Well lets just say Cuba was not as bad off as now. Hell that island was a paradise filled with tourists Casino's. I don't think Vegas would be what it became if not for the Embargo either. Hell Cuba was the rich man's Poor Man's and Gangster man's hide out!


----------



## chu2

Snagged said:


> Me too...but the bazillion Castro-hating voters of Cuban decent in south Florida would not, and they're going to be a key group in the next election.


Agreed, but edited to follow the "no politics" rule.

But it still bugs me that we trade with China and not Cuba. They don't roll great cigars, brew good libations, or even make too many quality products. In fact, their tobacco is completely terrible, and their beer is pretty damn meh.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

chu2 said:


> Agreed, but edited to follow the "no politics" rule.
> 
> But it still bugs me that we trade with China and not Cuba. They don't roll great cigars, brew good libations, or even make too many quality products. In fact, their tobacco is completely terrible, and their beer is pretty damn meh.


Yeah but their Chinese food is great and its made in America!:doh:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Something to consider, with respect to cigars and tobacco. If Cuba opens up to a market economy, watch out and hold on to the cigars you have. If Cuban tobacco sees the open market, it will be bought by the highest bidder and that may not be Imperial Tobacco, or Habanos SA. It might just be General, Fuente, Padron, Placencia, etc. They will not use it for making Cuban puros! They've been politicing for years to gain access to Cuban tobacco, with the sole intent of blending with what they grow now. The blenders themselves are extremely hot-to-trot to blend with Cuban tobacco.

If the embargo is lifted, you might be the last generation to see the real "Cuban Puro". I doubt it would be this extreme, but it's something to think about.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

But why would they want to blend Cuban tobacco with the likes of Fuente, Padron,. Everyone knows Cuban Tobacco is inferior to the likes of those guys!
:lie::lie::lie::lie::lie:

Besides Cuban tobacco distribution is very well monitored.
Habanos will still produce the majority of cigars. Cuba will not sell bulk tobacco in such amounts as to halt their own production.
Remember at one time Cuban tobacco was the only tobacco cigars were made with. And Cuba supplied the world!


----------



## asmartbull

I am just happy that this thread hasn't
gone political....It must be some kind of record.


----------



## lebz

But they love to do business with China lol


----------



## gahdzila

+1 to Don.

Sorry I don't remember the source or exactly what the mix was, but I recently read an interview with Don Pepin Garcia where he said his dream cigar would be a Cuban wrapper, Nicuraguan binder, and mixed Nic and Cuban filler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My dream girl is Pam Anderson!:biggrin1:
Good luck with that one!
Dreams are just that dreams!


----------



## Herf N Turf

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Besides Cuban tobacco distribution is very well monitored.
> Habanos will still produce the majority of cigars. Cuba will not sell bulk tobacco in such amounts as to halt their own production.
> Remember at one time Cuban tobacco was the only tobacco cigars were made with. *And Cuba supplied the world!*


Oh would that this were true! If it were, I'd have invented a time machine and gone back to that undocumented time .

Fact is, it's not true and there were a LOT of others rolling cigars. Granted, they SUCKED, but they were doing it anyway. Spain maintained a choke-hold on Cuban tobacco and most cigars were rolled there, not Cuba. Spain simply owned Cuba and imported the tobacco to their (still by today's standards) eNorMoUs rolling facilities and sold them in Spain and Spanish-held lands, exclusively. To get a Cuban cigar in England, or Germany, for most of the "sigar's" history, you had to know a guy, what knew a guy... :spy:

It really wasn't until the 19th century that Spain relaxed their grip and the Dutch began to control a large part of the distribution.

My point is, Habanos may cease to exist. If left to a pure and free market, that tobacco is going to be worth nothing, but money. If XYZ will pay more for the tobacco than can be had by producing cigars locally, Cuba (Cuban farmers, companies, distributors, etc) will sell the tobacco to the highest bidder. That bidder might be in Cuba, but then again, they might be in Brooklyn!

Then again, you may see companies like Fuente and Placencia opening factories in Cuba, but regardless, they won't be rolling puros!


----------



## Mante

gahdzila said:


> +1 to Don.
> 
> Sorry I don't remember the source or exactly what the mix was, but I recently read an interview with Don Pepin Garcia where he said his dream cigar would be a Cuban wrapper, Nicuraguan binder, and mixed Nic and Cuban filler.


T'would be an interesting ride indeed and I think there could be some very special smokes come out of a few higher end NC factories. That said I'm happy for the embargo to stay in place as it suits my purposes. Sounds a little selfish on my part I know but at least we have consistency of quality & supply at the moment, moreso than in the past.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Oh would that this were true! If it were, I'd have invented a time machine and gone back to that undocumented time .
> 
> Fact is, it's not true and there were a LOT of others rolling cigars. Granted, they SUCKED, but they were doing it anyway. Spain maintained a choke-hold on Cuban tobacco and most cigars were rolled there, not Cuba. Spain simply owned Cuba and imported the tobacco to their (still by today's standards) eNorMoUs rolling facilities and sold them in Spain and Spanish-held lands, exclusively. To get a Cuban cigar in England, or Germany, for most of the "sigar's" history, you had to know a guy, what knew a guy... :spy:
> 
> It really wasn't until the 19th century that Spain relaxed their grip and the Dutch began to control a large part of the distribution.
> 
> My point is, Habanos may cease to exist. If left to a pure and free market, that tobacco is going to be worth nothing, but money. If XYZ will pay more for the tobacco than can be had by producing cigars locally, Cuba (Cuban farmers, companies, distributors, etc) will sell the tobacco to the highest bidder.
> 
> Then again, you may see companies like Fuente and Placencia opening factories in Cuba, but regardless, they won't be rolling puros!


I think you might see cigars being rolled in America again! In factories all over the United States just like the old days. Clear Havanas will be on every corner! What interest would people have in Padron Opus X and all those other overpriced cigars they were forced to buy because of the Embargo. When Cuban tobacco cigars rolled in America would be readily available. Once again its a dream personally i know of 3 things that are never going to happen in my lifetime. Please indulge me sir! 1st i am never going to sleep with Pam Anderson. :mad2:2nd The Jets are never going to win another Superbowl hell i don't think they are ever going to be in another one.:doh: 3rd The Cuban Embargo being lifted! :tape2:
Of all 3 the first one bothers me the most!
Be good my brother Love Ya!:grouphug:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tashaz said:


> T'would be an interesting ride indeed and I think there could be some very special smokes come out of a few higher end NC factories. That said I'm happy for the embargo to stay in place as it suits my purposes. Sounds a little selfish on my part I know but at least we have consistency of quality & supply at the moment, moreso than in the past.


Spoken like a true cigar man! If you love Cuban puros, you LOVE the embargo. It really is that simple.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think you might see cigars being rolled in America again! In factories all over the United States just like the old days. Clear Havanas will be on every corner! What interest would people have in Padron Opus X and all those other overpriced cigars they were forced to buy because of the Embargo. When Cuban tobacco cigars rolled in America would be readily available. Once again its a dream personally i know of 3 things that are never going to happen in my lifetime. Please indulge me sir! 1st i am never going to sleep with Pam Anderson. :mad2:2nd The Jets are never going to win another Superbowl hell i don't think they are ever going to be in another one.:doh: 3rd The Cuban Embargo being lifted! :tape2:
> Of all 3 the first one bothers me the most!
> Be good my brother Love Ya!:grouphug:


I love you too, man, but the reality is, if you actually did sleep with Pammy, you'd wake up sick to your stomach, after seeing all the wrinkles and surgery mistakes AND you'd be on intravenous anti-virals for hepatitis C.

There will never be another viable cigar rolled in America. The Cigar Rollers Union is long gone and there's no way American labor can support the trade. The only way would be on a piece-work basis and we'd be paying $30 a stick, box price! Can't happen.

There's still a chance that "Broadway Joe" could get bionic knees and come out of retirement, but that's about the only way I see "dem Jets" getting to another Super Bowl.

I hate to be the shatterer of dreams, T, but reality is your friend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You did not shatter my dreams bro i already told you i know those things would never happen! Pay attention please here is what has gone on since i was born up until the time my son Dominick was born! History usually repeats itself at least once anyways!:doh:

*1959 In June, new US Government tax laws go into effect, no longer requiring, or providing for, tax stamps on any tobacco product. Federal tax forms may now be filled out on a semi-monthly basis.*​ ​ 1959 Corrupt Cuban President Fulgencio Batista flees Cuba, leaving revolutionary Fidel Castro in charge. Not long thereafter, after failing to get help for his new government from Washington, Castro infuriates foreign investors who own most of Cuba by nationalizing their businesses. *See NCM exhibit about the corruption in 20th Century Cuba that led to Castro.*​ ​ *1960 Canadian Government issues new smaller 3 3/4" strip style tax stamps printed in black.*​ ​ 1960 Illinois, once the 3rd leading cigar producer, down to 27 registered cigar factories.​ ​ 1960 Connecticut has only 4 cigar factories, rolling a mere 61,000,000 of the nation's 8,600,000,000 total. Two exporters shipped Connecticut cigar tobacco to Germany, England, Canada and the Canary Islands.
​ 1960 The U.S. tobacco industry provides Americans with 150,000,000 pounds of manufactured tobacco a year and pays upwards of $4,000,000,000 in taxes. No wonder the government has never been too enthusiastic about tobacco regulations other than those helping the IRS to collect taxes.​ ​ 1961 *COHIBA* founded in Cuba under direction of Fidel Castro.​ ​ *1962 U.S. embargo against Cuba* leads to Cuban cigar makers beginning relocation to Jamaica, Dominican Republic, Honduras, Mexico, the Canary Islands and elsewhere. When the embargo was enforced, the Florida industry was using $32,000,000 worth of Cuban tobacco annually. Within months, six thousand cigar workers were out of work.​ ​ 1962 *Bayuk Cigars Inc.* buys Tampa's *GARCIA Y VEGA* brand, holders of the largest stocks of pre-embargo Cuban tobacco already in the U.S..
​ *1964 US Surgeon General releases report warning of the dangers of smoking cigarettes. "The death rates for men smoking less than 5 cigars a day are about the same as for non-smokers. For men smoking more than 5 cigars daily, death rates are slightly higher." Many saw these figures as an endorsement of substituting cigars for cigarettes.*
​ *1965 Canadian Government issues small vertical black tax stamps to replace the almost 4" long strip stamps of 1960.*​ ​ *1965 US Government requires addition of "Cigarette Smoking May be Hazardous to Your Health" to cigarette packs. This was a watered down warning compared to the wording originally enacted. No one, consumers, government, or the industry was happy.*​ ​ 1968 Ernesto Perez Carrillo, Sr. opens *EL CREDITO* in Miami. A cult favorite, most production moved to the Dominican Republic in 1995 to keep up with demand.

*1969 US Government bans cigarette advertising from television. Small cigars allowed to advertise, resulting in boom in brands, ads and sales.*
​ *1971 Canadian Government issues redesigned small vertical black tax stamps to replace the stamps of 1965.*​ ​ 1971 Half the US 6,000,000,000 cigars were made in Pennsylvania.
​ *1971 US Government requires a new warning, another compromise, reading: "Warning: The Surgeon General Has Determined That Cigarette Smoking is Dangerous to Your Health."*​ ​ 1972 Membership in the Cigar Makers' International Union drops to 2,500 and the Union ceases publication of _The Cigar Makers' Official Journal._
​ *1973 US Government bans cigars from advertising on television.*

*1974 Canada becomes world's last country to discontinue use of cigar tax stamps.*​ ​ 1974 The Cigar Maker's International Union merges with the Retail, Wholesale, and Department Store Worker's Union. An ignominious ending to a once-proud and important Union.​ 
1974 The Cigar Manufacturers Association changed name to Cigar Association of America.
​ 1998 Tobacco Institute and Smokeless Tobacco Council shut down, casualties of the Master Settlement Agreement entered into by the cigarette companies and the state attorneys general.​
Beginning with the consolidations of companies in the 1950's, followed by the Cuban embargo, the modern era of the cigar industry was conceived and born. The new age is one dominated by expensive high-quality imported cigars. That's a story for others to tell.


----------



## tpharkman

I will simply say that I prefer ccs as they are manufactured today. They are phenomenal and affordable so yeah, I don't really want to see that change.


----------



## MarkC

Herf N Turf said:


> If left to a pure and free market, that tobacco is going to be worth nothing, but money.


I'm not sure I see the connection between us lifting the embargo and Cuba suddenly going all laissez-faire capitalist.


----------



## MOMark

anonobomber said:


> I agree that the embargo is really stupid. I think they're holding out on this embargo so they don't make previous presidents look stupid based on what they've said and promised. I think they're afraid that if they lift the embargo it would show weakness. I still would not vote for him even if he were to lift the embargo with Cuba.


A wise choice!!!


----------



## asmartbull

I know it doesn't seam this way, but there are a lot of reasons that this 
isn't being lifted.
The Commerce dept is the biggest advocate for keeping 
the ban in place
followed closely by the State dept.

On a persoanal note, I like things the way they are


----------



## Rays98GoVols

CraigJS said:


> Washington does so many other stupid things, I don't think the Bay of Pigs is even in the mix. It's all about being reelected. Most under forty don't even know where the Bay of Pigs is, much less care what happened there...
> *Well, another example of you live with what you elect*.


Wise Words


----------



## Herf N Turf

Guys,

This is "one of those threads" that walks an extremely fine line between "political" and "politics". Please understand that while we encourage discussion on legislation as it directly affects upon our hobby, waxing political and opining over politics should be approached with extreme caution.

Before clicking "post", please contemplate thoroughly.

Mod Team


----------



## JGD

asmartbull said:


> I know it doesn't seam this way, but there are a lot of reasons that this
> isn't being lifted.
> The Commerce dept is the biggest advocate for keeping
> the ban in place
> followed closely by the State dept.
> 
> On a persoanal note, I like things the way they are


One of the big issues is the corn industry. They will be the most pissed if Americans all of the sudden have a source for cheap sugar - which would replace corn syrup.


----------



## Quietville

JGD said:


> One of the big issues is the corn industry. They will be the most pissed if Americans all of the sudden have a source for cheap sugar - which would replace corn syrup.


You know, like Brazil... who has a huge tariff on sugar.


----------



## tpharkman

JGD said:


> One of the big issues is the corn industry. They will be the most pissed if Americans all of the sudden have a source for cheap sugar - which would replace corn syrup.


I have seen this reference before so it brings to mind this question. Can they really grow enough sugar in Cuba to even supply or entice a Coca Cola or Pepsico to switchback to sugar? Looking at it from a standpoint of available geography I just don't see how they can produce enough to fulfill enough demand to matter. Anybody know?

I have had the privilege to meet the man that sold Coke on HFCS back in the day and if I remember correctly he mentioned that there were other soft-cost savings related to the HFCS vs sugar argument. So from a possible efficiency standpoint Cuba's sugar production may not be the threat it once was to the corn industry.


----------



## Mante

Some interesting reading re Cuba's sugar production. It is of no threat to the US whatsoever it would seem.

http://lexington.server278.com/docs/cuba1.pdf


----------



## JGD

tpharkman said:


> I have seen this reference before so it brings to mind this question. Can they really grow enough sugar in Cuba to even supply or entice a Coca Cola or Pepsico to switchback to sugar? Looking at it from a standpoint of available geography I just don't see how they can produce enough to fulfill enough demand to matter. Anybody know?
> 
> I have had the privilege to meet the man that sold Coke on HFCS back in the day and if I remember correctly he mentioned that there were other soft-cost savings related to the HFCS vs sugar argument. So from a possible efficiency standpoint Cuba's sugar production may not be the threat it once was to the corn industry.


My guess is that they cannot, in fact, many other countries produce much more sugar than Cuba. Sure Cuba is the closest sugar producing nation to the U.S., but my guess is that the savings in travel won't effect the price too much if businesses in the U.S. were to make the switch.

It is well documented how the U.S. corn industry supports the embargo, however, just like you, I really don;t get it.


----------



## tpharkman

JGD said:


> My guess is that they cannot, in fact, many other countries produce much more sugar than Cuba. Sure Cuba is the closest sugar producing nation to the U.S., but my guess is that the savings in travel won't effect the price too much if businesses in the U.S. were to make the switch.
> 
> It is well documented how the U.S. corn industry supports the embargo, however, just like you, I really don;t get it.


I can probably answer our question since I live in the Tall Corn state. The industry loves having corn over $7.00/bushel. It has made many corn farmers millionaires almost overnight. Along with the corn growers you have the likes of CAT, Deere, New Holland, and Case who are able to raise equipment prices every year due to the increase in commodities pricing.

Land values in Iowa raised over 36% last year alone. That is on top of the 12% annual average increase we have been experiencing over the last five years. Five years ago 1,000 acre farm would have sold for $5 million on average and within the next few years it will sell for $10 million. All because of the gold we grow in our fields.

Any other product that could potentially infringe on the current state of agriculture is obviously going to be frowned upon by the industry.


----------



## Hinson

I agree that $7/bushels is good for the farmer, but most of their millions come from government farm subsidies. This is public information that anyone can look up. It blew my mind when I looked it up for my area and saw what people I know where getting.


----------



## smelvis

Hinson said:


> I agree that $7/bushels is good for the farmer, but most of their millions come from government farm subsidies. This is public information that anyone can look up. It blew my mind when I looked it up for my area and saw what people I know where getting.


No Sh*t people would buy farms basically for what they got from the Gov to not grow crops on the land in Eastern Oregon. I am not kidding paid to not grow crops!!


----------



## MarkC

On the other hand, they'd be stuck in Eastern Oregon, so I guess it balances out...


----------

